# Overflow miscalculation



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok I need some help. I ordered the wrong size overflow box... I thought I would still be able to make it work but no luck. What can I do? Is it possible to enlarge a hole drilled in glass with out destroying the tank?

Any ideas are greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Some more details would be very helpful, also pictures of the areas you are having issues with, seems what little I can gather you might be able to do some sort of downsize or upsize on your adapters and be just fine.


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

This box uses a 1 inch bulkhead, the next size up wich will be what I need uses a 1.5 inch. If I un-restrict my return pump the box can't handle it. This is the max pressure it'll let me do...


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

BTW this only a 20 long.


----------

